# Gefüllte Forelle vom Grill



## Katteker (8. April 2008)

Moin.

Pünktlich zum Grillsaison-Start ein kleines Rezept für leckere gegrillte Forelle.


Ihr braucht für je eine Forelle:

2 Zwiebeln, 1/2 Stange Lauch, 2 Knoblauchzehen, 2-3 Champinions, 1 Zitrone, gewürfelten Speck (etwa eine Hand voll), etwas Butter, Öl (kein Olivenöl!), frische Petersilie, Dill, etwas Thymian, Pfeffer, Salz.
Außerdem wird Alufolie benötigt.


Zubereitung:

Die Forelle ausnehmen, entschuppen und gründlich reinigen. Die Zitrone auspressen und etwas Saft über die Forelle geben. Die Forelle salzen und gut einmassieren. Für die Füllung die Zwiebeln, den Lauch, den Knoblauch und die Champinions klein schneiden. Die Speckwürfel zugeben. Die Petersilie, den Dill und ein wenig (!) Thymian hinzufügen. Mit einer Prise Pfeffer und Salz würzen. Etwas Öl über die Mischung geben und für ca. eine halbe Stunde gut durchziehen lassen. 

Die Haut der Forelle auf jeder Seite 3-4 mal einritzen. Anschließend die Forelle füllen. Auf die Alufolie ein wenig von der Füllung verteilen, etwas Butter hinzufügen. Die Forelle drauflegen. Anschließen auf die Forelle wieder etwas Füllung und Butter. Die Forelle in der Alufolie einwickeln. ggf. eine zweite Schicht Alufolie rumwickeln, damit auch wirklich nichts beim wenden reißt.

Die Forelle auf den heißen Grill legen.

Je nach größe der Forelle und der Heizleistung des Grills, dauert es in etwa 25-40 min bis die Forelle und die Füllung gut durch sind. Dabei die Forelle regelmäßig wenden.

Dazu passen Pellkartoffeln oder geröstetes Brot.

Guten Appetit!


----------



## peterws (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gefüllte Forelle vom Grill*

Das hört sich ja gut an. Bekomme direkt Lust zum nächsten Forellenteich zu fahren um mich mit Forellen auszustatten und dann dieses Rezept nachzugrillen.


----------



## txmxk18 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gefüllte Forelle vom Grill*

...danke für das rezept#6...wird gleich bei der nächsten gelegenheit ausprobiert:m #h


----------



## Katteker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gefüllte Forelle vom Grill*

Bitte Bitte.#h

Hab damit Gestern Abend die Grillsaison eröffnet. Eine zweite Forelle liegt noch in der Kühltruhe. 
Ich glaub die ist dann nächste Woche fällig...:vik:


----------



## Katteker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gefüllte Forelle vom Grill*

BTW: Das ganze geht natürlich auch im Backofen. Schmeckt aber nicht so gut, da die Forelle aufm Grill durch die große Hitze mehr in der Folie "brutzelt". Das sorgt irgentwie für ein schönes Aroma.


----------

